# Combi boiler service



## sundreamers (Apr 9, 2014)

We have an apartment in Lagos and are struggling to find a gas engineer to service our combi boiler that heats our water and central heating. Any contacts or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Have you tried Servilas?


----------



## sundreamers (Apr 9, 2014)

We did try emailing them but never got a reply however we are in Lagos at the end of the month so will go a and see them. Do you kNow by any chance whereabouts they are?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sundreamers said:


> We have an apartment in Lagos and are struggling to find a gas engineer to service our combi boiler that heats our water and central heating. Any contacts or advice would be appreciated.


Your gas supplier is probably your best bet. They are the best ones to contact here in Spain.


----------



## sundreamers (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you Baldilocks, that will be Galp so we will give that a try. We had a gas inspection 2 years ago when we bought but have no paperwork showing that the boiler has been serviced.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

sundreamers said:


> ... Do you kNow by any chance whereabouts they are?


Rua de Ceuta Lote 1, Loja 5 8600-616 Lagos

From the roundabout by Intermarché head south for about 150 metres to the next roundabout at which you turn left. It's about 50 metres on your left.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Your gas supplier is probably your best bet. They are the best ones to contact here in Spain.



Sadly doesn`t apply to Portugal. Only done by the engineer from the company or one that is licensed


----------



## sundreamers (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Richard we will go over there when we are in Lagos end of the month.


----------

